# Out Now: Rhythmology - The Future of Rhythm.



## Sample logic (Mar 1, 2017)

Introducing our most advanced virtual instrument to date: 
*
RHYTHMOLOGY - The Future of Rhythm*. 

This is our most advanced and powerful product ever released and we can’t wait for you to try it out! 




*
FEATURES AT A GLANCE*

Over 1,800 sound presets (unlimited combinations)
Four loop core engine
Hot-swappable effects chain technology
Fully “randomizable” interface for instant inspiration
Dozens of customizable effects presets
Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol and Maschine ready
*

SoundCloud playlist*: 
*Youtube playlist*: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL94IWIwRZTdim_sk4T26eKdxNh-7y3ztn 

Get it now for an introductory price of $199 until March 15th

More information on our website: https://samplelogic.com


----------



## Fleer (Mar 1, 2017)

Congrats, SampleLogic. Got it and love it.


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks Fleer,
We spent over 2 years developing and innovating RHYTHMOLOGY 

So rewarding to hear the reviews now that they are starting to come in 

We just got this in from the godfather pioneerhimself:

*In my years as a Inventor/Dj/Producer sampling played a KEY role in our productions --but the people at Sample Logic took Sampling to a whole new level I especially like the feature of being able to divide the sounds and loops into 16 different segments then switch all the sounds to a different order*
*
-- Grandmaster Flash*


----------



## NoamL (Mar 1, 2017)

is it possible to import your own WAV as a loop source & tell the engine how many beats/slices it has?


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 1, 2017)

Great question
The product is built in Kontakt player engine so it is not posable to allow outside import. However, good news the product is stocked with over 1000 loops in a diverse range of generes. With the on board managing tools at hand, I really don't think you will be needing additional content


To get a better sense of the scope of sounds included, here are the loop source categories:

Acoustic
Action Packed
Ambient
Bass
Big
Bright
Build Ups
Chill
Cinematic
Cymbals
Deep
Destructive
Detuned
Dissonant
Distorted
Dry
Drum Kit
Drumm N Bass
Dubstep
Electronic
Energetic
Experimental
Fast
Fills
Funk
Glitch
Grunge
Guitar
Hard
Harmonic
Hip Hop
House
Hybrid
Insanity
Keyboard
Kick
Latin
Lead
Lite
Mallets
Melodic
Metallic
Muted
Noisy
Organic
Panoramic
Pop
Pulsing
Rock Scratch
Slow
Snare
Soft
Special FX
Stutter
Sweeping
Synth
Taiko
Toms
Traditional
Vocal
Wet
Wooden
World


----------



## AllanH (Mar 1, 2017)

How about using existing midi loops? 
Can I import an existing midi-loop into one of the loop core engines?

Very interesting product!


----------



## enCiphered (Mar 2, 2017)

Sample logic said:


> Great question
> The product is built in Kontakt player engine so it is not posable to allow outside import. However, good news the product is stocked with over 1000 loops in a diverse range of generes. With the on board managing tools at hand, I really don't think you will be needing additional content



This is exactly the reason why Rhythmology is nothing more than another good sample library from Sample Logic.

I was one of the first people to buy and try Arpology when it was released a few years ago. Good and innovating library, escpecially for its midi drag & drop ability.
And it is still an awesome tool today for creating amazing sequences.
But no matter how many great sequences and tracks you are trying to generate, they always sound like the content material of the library´s samples and phrases.

My second library from Sample Logic was Gamelan.
Top notch source material and state of the art randomization feature.
I really dug deep into this library and after some productions I realized, all my tracks sound the same, again..
No matter how many times you randomize all the parameters and sounds, your material will always sound like the factory content.

I really can´t read the terms "game changing" or "ground breaking" anymore..
The most important thing for producers and musicians is to maintain and use their own sound material when making music and using this kind of products.

This is something most developers and sound designers working for audio companies didn´t manage to understand all the years.
With all those sample libraries with randomization and effect processing features on the market, everything sounds the same after a while and people start to lose interest and move on. Another dust collector on your hard drive..

Start developing your products on software engines or environments which allow sample import.
Products like Gamelan, Arpology or Rhythmology with the ability to load and use your own material..
That! would be game changing!

I really am a Sample Logic enthusiast in terms of quality and innovation. But I can´t and won´t buy Rhythmology.
The Future of Rhythm? Yes. But please the rhythm of my own music, not your factory content.


----------



## Musicam (Mar 2, 2017)

Its possible to use my own library and sounds?


----------



## Fleer (Mar 2, 2017)

Similar libraries like Output Exhale also do not allow for adding your own samples. I don't see this as a problem with SampleLogic, but as their strength, an important design decision. Their samples are so good and manifold that I consider my SampleLogic libraries (Cinematic Keys, Bohemian and Rhythmology) as "main and fully dedicated instruments". If you're looking for an effect to use on your own samples, you'd better get Tantra or so. I'm not into that. I prefer wonderfully sculpted and dedicated instruments like Rhythmology.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Mar 2, 2017)

Just installed it and like what I hear so far. Really love the browser with the "favorites" feature. In fact that's the best Kontakt preset browser I ever came across. I wish all developers (with 100+ presets) would offer a browser like that. I always found it annoying when you go through 100s of presets and can't immediately save/favor them. Well done!


----------



## enCiphered (Mar 2, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Similar libraries like Output Exhale also do not allow for adding your own samples. I don't see this as a problem with SampleLogic, but as their strength, an important design decision. Their samples are so good and manifold that I consider my SampleLogic libraries (Cinematic Keys, Bohemian and Rhythmology) as "main and fully dedicated instruments". If you're looking for an effect to use on your own samples, you'd better get Tantra or so. I'm not into that. I prefer wonderfully sculpted and dedicated instruments like Rhythmology.



I don´t see it as strength, its a limitation.
Of course similar kontakt libraries from other companies are limited as well. Limited for us customers.
Im not arguing about the quality of Sample Logic´s samples. They are indeed superb.
But do you want your music sound like the sound designers samples from the library´s factory sounds or do you want your music sound unique, sound like your own?

Why not being able to apply all the great functions of such a tool to your self-created samples and own music? This is essential!


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 2, 2017)

Great points all around

If I may chime in here as the developer. RHYTHMLOGY, while does contain a superb collection of loop content, this is really not the strength to the product. The strength is the dynamic functionality that is at your control to infinitely take the content to an infinite level. There are so many dynamic elements that allow you to tweak and mangle that the sample content is truly just clay to sculpt your own sound if that is your desire. We do make it easy for those who just want to load up a preset out of the box and have instant gratification, but if you dig even one level deeper you will see how easy it is to drastically change the sound to your desire. The loop sources are just really a vocabulary or pool of elements to fuse and design your own rhythm with.


----------



## enCiphered (Mar 2, 2017)

Sample logic said:


> Great points all around
> 
> If I may chime in here as the developer. RHYTHMLOGY, while does contain a superb collection of loop content, this is really not the strength to the product. The strength is the dynamic functionality that is at your control to infinitely take the content to an infinite level. There are so many dynamic elements that allow you to tweak and mangle that the sample content is truly just clay to sculpt your own sound if that is your desire. We do make it easy for those who just want to load up a preset out of the box and have instant gratification, but if you dig even one level deeper you will see how easy it is to drastically change the sound to your desire. The loop sources are just really a vocabulary or pool of elements to fuse and design your own rhythm with.



The technology of all your products is without a doubt excellent.
And technology should be the main focus of a product like Rhythmology.
But Joe, its not about changing or mangling sound. It´s about applying all this beautiful technology to our own samples and audio material!
I can´t believe this is so hard to understand...

Let me give you an example: what makes Ultraloop from Twisted Tools so powerful is the ability to import your own samples. The loop content provided with the ensemble is huge, outstanding and expandable. But what makes the software so unique and powerful is the ability to use all the remix-effects and randomization features on our own loops.

If this was possible with one of Your products, you can be sure that I would pay double the price or more to get it.


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 2, 2017)

I appreciate your input and totally get what you are saying, but Kontakt does not allow development of audio effects or to import other content in via the interface. This is a sample library virtual instrument. There are no Kontakt player products available that allow you to import content from the GUI. Your issue is with every Kontakt Player product and not just RHYTHMOLOGY.

There is a creative box to what we can do in Kontakt and our goal at Sample Logic is to do everything in our power to break out of that box and I think we did so with RHYTHMOLOGY. I know I'm asking for trouble here, but I dare say RHYTHMOLOGY may be the most technologically advanced Kontakt player product currently in existence.


----------



## Lindon (Mar 2, 2017)

enCiphered said:


> The technology of all your products is without a doubt excellent.
> And technology should be the main focus of a product like Rhythmology.
> But Joe, its not about changing or mangling sound. It´s about applying all this beautiful technology to our own samples and audio material!
> I can´t believe this is so hard to understand...
> ...



As another developer let me add my 2 cents worth. What you are asking for WE have been asking Native Instruments to implement for years. Until NI add the ability to import audio dynamically into their product(Kontakt/Kontakt Player) there's nothing any of us can do in this environment. I hear you say, so go build in another environment, yep can do... But the price of entry would more than double.


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 2, 2017)

Still, I have to agree with enChiphred. 

I understand that importing may not be possible with Kontakt, but that simply doesn't remove the problem of product itself missing that feature. It's a dev framework issue, which can be conquered by moving to another framework. That being said, I understand there is no point for devs to move away from familiar tools, but that really leaves large room for improvement for others to fill with different set of tools. Hopefully someone will take up the challenge and release similar product which is not Kontakt based.

As a VST sample library, this product really looks like state of art, so can't really blame for that. I like the idea of having easy access to stutter and release-slicing. Those can create nice rhythmic patterns.

It would be great if separate add-on libraries were sold as expansions. I would easily pay ~49€ for additional 200 prearranged drum loops, and I guess others would too.


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 2, 2017)

"It would be great if separate add-on libraries were sold as expansions. I would easily pay ~49€ for additional 200 prearranged drum loops, and I guess others would too." - shhhhh Stay tuned...


----------



## Fleer (Mar 2, 2017)

This is why I see Rhythmology as a wonderful instrument in its own right. Of course I wouldn't mind the capability of adding more samples or loops, but there is already so much in Rhythmology that it would take years before I would find the time to ever feel the need to expand.


----------



## Reaktor (Mar 2, 2017)

I actually think that the way SampleLogic releases creative "plug & play" -instruments is pretty cool, WHEN the pricing is done right. $199 in my opinion is the sweetspot. I think that with the amount of loops supplied and with those controls it's seems like great instrument.

I personally wish that importing was an option, but honestly most of the time I wouldn't be that excited of programming my own patches - it's a bit of a gimmick feature.

Biggest part of this kind of rhythmic pattering revolves around sequenced gating effect. That's the core feature, which is supported by effects such as distortion, reverb etc. Those effects are not necessarily needed, but having simple & fast UI for gating is a must. If you really want to use your own custom loops with gating, simply load those loops to 2-4 separate tracks and use separate gating FX VST, such as this one: 



No, it doesn't have stutter, it's not that polished, it cannot play backwards, it's not "all-inclusive" bundled with samples etc, but that's one solution customizing!


----------



## Ryan99 (Mar 2, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> This not not cool posting your product on another developers thread, I am going to ask you remove it. Start your own thread but don't piss on someone elses.


Totally agree with this. That's the commercial thread, developpers pay for that, so stick with Sample Logic or pay for your own thread!


----------



## Lindon (Mar 2, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Totally agree with this. That's the commercial thread, developpers pay for that, so stick with Sample Logic or pay for your own thread!


Yep sorry, rushing out the door and not thinking... (no excuse) deleted it.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks Lindon!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 2, 2017)

Back to Rhythmology! Still playing with these incredible loops and samples. Had been waiting for a new version of Spectrasonics RMX but I'm waiting no more. This is a total rhythm framework with unbelievable depth. And those dynamic effects, sheer groove love.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 2, 2017)

The whole debate here with members peeved about not being able to load their own audio sources and somehow blaming the dev seems very absurd to me. Firstly, Sample Logic and even another dev have clearly defined that Kontakt cannot do this. I am not a dev and ive known this. Just recently have we been able to do midi drag and drop. Secondly, simply moving to a new framework in an industry that has shown Kontakt holds the monopoly is very risky. Not only would the price point be higher but the risk is that people won't buy it because it isn't Kontakt. Sample Logic is a kontakt based developer, they may have zero interest in building a proprietary product just so you can load your own loops. I can say, having spent some time with this product now, it most certainly takes Kontakt into new places and offers enough customization to make these loops your own and not sound like "factory sounds." The real question is whether or not you have the know how to acheive that, because this tool certainly can.

Note: I have received this product for free and I am currently reviewing it.


----------



## Ryan99 (Mar 2, 2017)

I already bought most of Sample Logic libraries. Can I also receive it for free and review it??


----------



## SirkusPi (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm certainly not "blaming" the developer that Rhythmology can't load samples -- I 100% understand that that's a Kontakt limitation. At the same time, it's not unreasonable to point out that without that capability, _regardless _of who (if anyone) is at fault, the product may not be worth even $199 to those of us who don't want to be locked into a limited loop set, however awesome those loops may be. There's no villain here. Just personal preferences.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 2, 2017)

SirkusPi said:


> I'm certainly not "blaming" the developer that Rhythmology can't load samples -- I 100% understand that that's a Kontakt limitation. At the same time, it's not unreasonable to point out that without that capability, _regardless _of who (if anyone) is at fault, the product may not be worth even $199 to those of us who don't want to be locked into a limited loop set, however awesome those loops may be. There's no villain here. Just personal preferences.



Simple then, don't buy it. There are $9 phrase libraries that are not worth the price because of the content. But realize that there is a lot going on in this GUI besides content, and unless you recieved this a week ago and spent day and night playing all the content I doubt you've heard it all. It looks like a great product (browser, ratings, randomizing, etc) if the sounds fit what you are doing, but there are always limitations with phrases.

And if you want to import your own samples then it's simple, drag them into the full version of kontakt and create your own GUI that works like this.... difficult to do? Ah-ha! So it's not just about the samples, huh?


----------



## emasters (Mar 2, 2017)

Question for SampleLogic -- is the $399 bundle price for Rhythmology and Arpology also discounted at this time, and will that go up after March 15th? Or is this the ongoing bundle price?


----------



## NoamL (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey all, didn't mean to open this can of worms.

It still sounds like a very interesting product.

I only asked the Q because I'm familiar with another sound design product that does allow importing your WAVs. It's certainly not "dynamic import" though. There's a specially named User Presets folder inside the library folder and you drop your wavs there.


----------



## Ryan99 (Mar 3, 2017)

I think that the subject of importing samples is closed... Back to the product, I'd like more feedback from buyers!


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 3, 2017)

> Question for SampleLogic -- is the $399 bundle price for Rhythmology and Arpology also discounted at this time, and will that go up after March 15th? Or is this the ongoing bundle price?



Yes, The bundle price will go up $100 after March 15th


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Mar 3, 2017)

Congratulations on an incredible release!


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 3, 2017)

zircon_st said:


> Congratulations on an incredible release!



Thanks Andrew


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 6, 2017)

Lots of good and interesting new loops to play with


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## chillbot (Mar 14, 2017)

I bit on the intro price. I have to wonder Sample Logic at the veracity of this statement on your website:






It is a very misleading statment, does it not apply to Cinematic Guitars: Infinity, Cinemorphx, Morphestra: Generations, etc? I guess it could mean that all the content is completely original, originally produced by Sample Logic, but not necessarily unique to any one Sample Logic library? I was hoping for completely original sample content here but so many loops are content repackaged from your other libraries?


----------



## Sample logic (Mar 14, 2017)

Good catch some of the material we have used is reworked into new products as advertised on the product pages. We will look into adjusting this line Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 4, 2017)

I have posted my review of Rhythmology:

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/sample-logic-rhythmology-review.62540/


----------



## Fleer (Jun 6, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 9, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Sweet!


Thanks!


----------

